
Show HN: Previagram.com Preview your ideal grid & create photo mosaics - fer_momento
http://previagram.com/
======
karmakaze
[I'm probably not your target audience so factor that in.]

I was curious to see what this did so I opened the page, clicked [Start] since
I had no other options. [Good CTA focus.]

I don't know about other folks but I was stumped at the file open dialog. I
don't keep photos on my local machine (or maybe I do cached somewhere but
don't know where).

I think it would be much easier for people if it could connect with Google
photos or iCloud. I guess it depends on whether this is for consumers or
professional use.

